# What do about a bullied fish



## gillmanjr (Jan 27, 2017)

Hey all. So my tank is now getting to the point where the fish are pretty well established, everyone is growing, and there is a definite pecking order. For those who didn't see my other thread, I have 6 labs, 6 rusties, and 6 socolofis, all received as small juvies. They have been in my tank for about a month now and some have grown quite a bit already. I have one socolofi who has put on a lot of size and has recently taken over as the #1. Anyway, one of my socolofis is in definite trouble. I'm assuming its a female though I don't know for sure, regardless it is definitely being picked on. She stays in one spot on the bottom of the tank, isn't really eating, and even looks beat up. I feel bad though I'm not really sure what to do about it. My gut tells me she is going to die eventually if something isn't done. She is the only fish in the tank with any problems, all the rest seem very happy, even the rusties that are smaller than her.

Should I try to get her out and re-home her? If I do that will another fish start getting picked on constantly?


----------



## gillmanjr (Jan 27, 2017)

The other question I have, too, is there a possibility that this is being caused by illness and not bullying?

Would it help if I took a picture of her? It would be easy for me to do because the spot she stays in is right in the front against the glass.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

There is always going to be a dominant fish, and a fish at the bottom of the totem pole. Many people have a hospital tank for such circumstances, to allow the fish to recover to full health, before being reintroduced. The fish could be at the bottom of the dominance chain, or it could be sick, though constant bullying is likely to lead to less than optimal healthy. I would put it in a hospital tank, that is fully cycled, allow it to recover, and try and reintroduce. If that doesn't work after a couple of attempts, rehome.


----------



## engotski (Dec 29, 2014)

I have a floating breeder box and a 10x6x6 inch ebay mesh breeder box that I use for injured fish because my wife would kill me if she saw a 3rd tank of any size around the house :lol:...works well for me but need a decent sized tank to use a larger breeder box


----------



## gillmanjr (Jan 27, 2017)

engotski said:


> I have a floating breeder box and a 10x6x6 inch ebay mesh breeder box that I use for injured fish because my wife would kill me if she saw a 3rd tank of any size around the house :lol:...works well for me but need a decent sized tank to use a larger breeder box


I was thinking about going that route, which would be fine if the fish is just stressed, but if its an actual injury or illness this method doesn't allow you to treat the fish without treating the entire tank.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

The bullying IME is what leads to the illness. A breeder box is OK for overnight while you make other arrangements, but not a long-term solution.

This is the tank right?
My tank is basically triangular, the two even sides are 24" and the front is around 34" I think, it isn't straight though, its a pentagon.


----------



## gillmanjr (Jan 27, 2017)

I am starting to think that this might be an illness. I've spent a lot of time watching her and she really isn't bothered that much. I got a couple good pictures of her, it looks like she has dark spots on her, can anyone tell what might be going on here?


----------



## gillmanjr (Jan 27, 2017)

Nobody has seen this before??? :-?


----------



## Kevin in Ky (Dec 31, 2013)

It looks like a couple of the Acei that I had that had bloat, when I first started with cichlids. ..They basically laid still on the bottom for a few days and then died. No other real obvious signs or symptoms..except maybe a slightly swollen belly and won't eat..or tries and spits the food out.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

In Socolofi, you'll see bars when a fish is stressed or being submissive when the dominant fish is strutting his stuff. I've seen this in males and females.

You mention this fish 'isn't really eating.' Does it eat anything? Does it show interest in eating? Spitting food, or coughing up taken food?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

With my bloat sick fish and deaths, the fish always lurk at the top...never the bottom. Maybe just a coincidence...FWIW.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

I've had bloated fish at the bottom.

This fish should be isolated, and treated, just in case it is sick.


----------



## gillmanjr (Jan 27, 2017)

She is eating although she definitely isn't as interested or excited about it as the rest of the fish. All the others are at the top of the tank begging for food if I come within 20 feet of the tank, she's the only one that doesn't do that. But she will go to the top and get some food once I start feeding. I haven't seen her spit it out.

I'm going to run to Petco or something tomorrow and pick up a cheap little 10 gallon tank, small heater, and maybe a little HOB filter and set up a hospital tank in my garage. Then I'll try to get her out, but I'm not going to take out all the rocks to do it. If I can get her out I'll treat her. If not I'm just going to leave her in and if I see one other fish start to look the same I'll treat the whole tank. Does anybody have experience with Seachem Paraguard? Thats what I have, it seems to be a general use treatment for all different types of illness, parasites, fungus, etc. Anyone know if it works?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

If she is eating I would not treat for bloat yet (maybe Fogelhund would...I'd be interested to hear). IME a fish that is eating often recovers quickly in a peaceful tank with clean water.

Use some filter media from your established filter to cycle the hospital tank.

I've never used a general treatment...the only thing my fish have ever had is bloat (many times) and columnaris (once).


----------



## gillmanjr (Jan 27, 2017)

I just went and bought a 10 gallon tank, small HOB and heater. Then I got home and looked at the fish and she appears to be much better, go figure. The spots are clearing up and she was swimming around the tank.


----------



## judyok (Aug 12, 2014)

It's always good to have the 10 gallon around just in case.


----------



## BooyahBlake (Feb 13, 2017)

gillmanjr said:


> I just went and bought a 10 gallon tank, small HOB and heater. Then I got home and looked at the fish and she appears to be much better, go figure. The spots are clearing up and she was swimming around the tank.


had the same situation with one of mine, I took it out and put it into a ten gallon within a few weeks the fish was back in action. It is still keep it in the hospital tank in fear of it being bullied again but the fish is 100% healthy. but the stress from the bullying made it sick.


----------

